# Introducing Cornwall Herpetological Society



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cornwall Herpetological Society is a new Society formed in 2013 by a group of reptile and amphibian keepers based in Cornwall.

We are open to everyone who shares our common interest of studying, keeping, breeding and conserving reptiles and amphibians from both home and abroad.

We work together with all of our members to help raise the profile of both captive and wild reptiles & amphibians, ensuring here is somewhere for everyone interested in these wonderful animals to discuss, learn and share.

At this moment in time we do not have a website (We're in the process of creating one) but head on over to our Facebook Group to join up.

Now is the perfect time to join us as we've just gained special access to a Q&A session with Brian Barczyk from BHB Reptiles & Snake Bytes TV. So, if you've got a question you'd like to ask Brian, or one of his team, head on over to our Facebook Group.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Long way from me but good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Khonsu said:


> Long way from me but good luck :2thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just a small bump to raise this up.

Our Q&A with Brian Barcyzk went really well and we're hoping to line more up.

Join our Facebook Page to be kept up to date with all the goings on!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

If anyone from Cornwall is interested, CHS are running a minibus trip from Cornwall to Kempton Park Racecourse on 17th August.

Drop me a pm for more information!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bump up, we've still got limited seats available on the minibus!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bump up.

We've still got seats available and can pick up in Cornwall & Plymouth.


----------

